# Not exactly birds but they do fly



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Got a call from this panicked guy says a huge swarm of bees have landed in his backyard and his wife is terrorized what should he do to get rid of them. I told him don't do anything they will move on in a day or two they are just resting in your tree on their way to find a place to build a new hive. I wonder how many idiots each year run out with a can of Raid and end up getting their butts stung? I was glad to see them from what I've heard honeybees are getting fewer and farther between these days, especially wild swarms. We need thee guys without them we don't get any fruit.

NAB


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love honey bees, I have even thought of getting hive to gives these guys a place to do their thing. plus yummmmm honey! they do need to be left alone for sure.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If they stay you should find a bee keeper, they will come get them for free.
Dave


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Very cool... and I agree let them Bee......lol.... We have a water fall in our backyard and they LOVE it they will scurry down to the waters edge one after the other... They keep to themselves and we don't bother them, as we are well aware of the commodity of Water in the desert! Our neighbor is DEATHLY afraid of them..... Claiming they are African bees... geesh..... Poor things. Give a bee a chance... they are a fantastic indicator of the environment!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> If they stay you should find a bee keeper, they will come get them for free.
> Dave


In the UK the bee keepers are queueing up for this kind of opportunity of claiming a swarm!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a wild hive in a bird house that flycatchers used to nest in each year. They have swarmed twice so far but never bother anyone. I can even mow right below the tree and they don't mind a bit.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful photo. Hope they find a lovely new home!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I'm so glad you helped save these precious bees. They are so beneficial. Every one needs to be saved.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

In years past I would work by the pond with hundreds of little bees coming and going. Today there was one bee by my pond. Ouch! My flowers and vegitables have suffered the absence of our busy lil friends.

Where are they?

Of all the years that we worked side by side I never got stung except for the time one got down my pants.

Thank God my husband didn't have company because I left my pants in the middle of the back yard...undies and all, and flew streaking into the house.

The look on my husbands face was that he was afraid I had just picked up a bad habit.

You don't suppose word got around the hive, and that is why the bees won't come back to my yard do you?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol Feather!!

Great bee save Nab. I love bees. Maybe not with their stinger in me, but I've managed to avoid that for a few years now. We have tons of ginormous buzzing black bumble bees all over our fushias; the whole yard is filled with buzzing on warm summery days.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

bee-ware,.is it aggressive,is it from south america,.of the killer variety,..i would definately stay away,.observing if/when- they leave--killer bees can be controlled only by a specialist,..they have been known to occupy houses,..at first you only see 1 or 2,then the intruder alarm goes off and you will be confronted by the entire hive,.this is how they kill you,./.normal bees are docile but one would be/e wise to steer clear of them,..yes it is true they pollinate plants and keep our eco system alive/.good thread,sincerely james waller


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I saw about seven bees by the pond today. More than yesterday. But nothing like it use to be.


----------



## dove_bird (Aug 21, 2009)

there used to be bees EVERYWHERE a year or two ago in my garden but since the bush was cut down there has been less bees round here.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

We had one of those in our tree years back. It was about the size of a soccer ball, never seen anything like it. I did call a bee keeper guy but by the time he showed up they were gone. I like bees but I thought they were getting ready to kick me out of my back yard.

Have hummingbird flowering plants so we have bees. Have wasps also, I think they eat mosquitos so they can stay.


----------



## dove_bird (Aug 21, 2009)

goodness the size off a football!!


----------

